# Hi



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey everyone I'm Jordan. I'm studying to become a bio major at Marquette in Milwaukee, but I'm originally from Montana. I have had DP for 9 years now and it seems like I have been lost in the unreality to the point that it is the my new norm - a very shitty norm that fluctuates in severity to the point were everyday I'm off and awkward. Anyway, I don't want to bemoan DP any further because its so emo.

I'm curious to know if anyone on this forum lives in the Milwaukee or Bozeman, MT areas?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi and welcome =)



> I don't want to bemoan DP any further because its so emo


It's not emo for me.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Jordan,

Welcome to dpselfhelp.

Bailee


----------

